# Doe making strange sounds - First heat?



## Kaolru (Apr 20, 2011)

I called my vet first thing because out of nowhere our young doe who was only born in Spring, is making the weirdest warbling noises I've ever heard. It scared me to death. Before even thinking I called and he said she could be going into her first heat.
I had thought about that, but our other female went into heat and you could tell by the way she acted, but never made this very weird noise.

I just wanted to check with you guys. She isn't holding her tail up very much, and when it wags it's a lot slower than usual. Otherwise she seems alert and okay. Another sign of heat seems to be that she's following our wether around a lot more than usual. He was fixed early, yet he gets all of the attention with the females, versus this young doe's brother who was fixed a lot later. It's weird.

Anyway, do you think she's just in heat? My vet told me to check her out and get a temperature and check her throat just in case, but he's an equine vet normally, and I wanted an opinion from people who have a lot of goat experience.

If it makes a difference, she's a Nigerian Dwarf.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds to be in heat to me.... some Does are really verbal.....

You can get a temp on her... if you think she is ill... nothing wrong with that... :wink:


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Always good to get a temp. But it sound to me like heat. I have one who sounds like an old man with emphzema, gargling.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep...your baby is growing up! I had a doe here that would hum....sounded like a bee buzzing when she was in heat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Yep...your baby is growing up! I had a doe here that would hum....sounded like a bee buzzing when she was in heat.


 HeHe....they do make strange noises...indeed... :laugh:


----------



## Kaolru (Apr 20, 2011)

Okay, I did get a temp and it is normal. Judging by the her behavior and that of our boys, she's in heat. Glad that's all it is. Thank you everyone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :thumb:


----------

